# Goals For 2016



## GDPR (Dec 3, 2015)

I have been thinking about all the things I would like to do in the upcoming year...

1.)Find a job somewhere as a cook.I really enjoy cooking and I am pretty good at it.When I worked before,it really made me feel good when people requested me,complimented my cooking and actually complained to the establishment after I quit.When I see people out in public they still tell me they miss my cooking,that the place isn't the same without me.I want to get back to something that makes me feel good about myself,and like I have a purpose.

2.)I found a writers group/club in my town.I want to build the courage to join.I think I would enjoy that even more than having a job as a cook.I just need to work on all these self doubts I have first and then just do it.

3.)I want to join a yoga class.

I don't like calling these 'New Year's Resolutions", those seem to be things people would like to do,claim they will do,but never follow through.These are goals I am setting for myself that I truly want to achieve.

What about you?Anything you would like to do?


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 6, 2015)

They sound like really good things to do LIT! I really hope you do them! (I didn't know your job was cooking! That's cool!) 

I finally started the steps recently to look carefully at money stuff, which I had been putting off for a really really long time. I want to figure it all out so that I start a definite plan for saving toward some travel possibilities. 

I'm not feeling very focused or goal-directed right now though, but I hope I can snap myself back into goalish frames of mind again soon....

Does anyone have any tips for staying in or getting back to goalish, motivated thinking? I can't decide what my biggest roadblock is that way, but I have quite a few.
(I don't know if this needs a new thread or it fits under 'goals'.)

 Are there any tips for the tendency to feel floaty and floundery, ruminating about my aged parents and their very dysfunctional situation, not being sure whether to make decisions or intervene with them, ruminating about family in general and hoping for good things for them but getting negative thoughts about it? And kind of the tendency to get weighed down in that?

Once I need to use tools again, I tend to not be able to remember which one is what I should use or what matches the situation I'm having......   When it's myself I can't see which tool or idea fits. :S


----------



## GDPR (Dec 6, 2015)

As far as being motivated goes,for me,it is just a matter of wanting to make changes for myself.I know I need to set goals and work towards them,otherwise nothing changes.That's enough motivation for me.

As far as parents and family,for me,I guess I try to decide what I actually can do to change things about/for them,which most times there's actually nothing I really can do,so I work on accepting that and letting it all go,for my own sanity,and *try* to stay focused on myself.


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 7, 2015)

LIT said:


> I know I need to set goals and work towards them,otherwise nothing changes.That's enough motivation for me.



What should I do if I have a feeling or idea or hunch that nothing really changes, even if I set goals and do different things and stuff?

Like if underlying things, there's kind of a belief that things are pretty repetitive and samey, there's no great change to be had, and "there's nothing new under the sun?"

I don't know if I should try harder to get distance from thoughts like that... I don't know, I have times where it really seems that these things are the case and I'm not sure how to think differently........ like, times where this idea seems a lot stronger than like, the energy I need to do something in opposition of it..... ?


----------



## rdw (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been thinking about goal setting for awhile. I think my number one goal for 2016 is to look after myself better - physically, mentally and emotionally. I have not been kind to myself over the past few years so it is time to change that.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 7, 2015)

MHealthJo said:


> What should I do if I have a feeling or idea or hunch that nothing really changes, even if I set goals and do different things and stuff?



I suppose it depends on the situation you are talking about,whether you are referring to yourself or other people and their circumstances.If it's yourself,maybe talk to your therapist,if you have one,about it and work on ways to make the changes you want and I guess if they're not possible then you have decisions to make.

If it's other people,we have to remember we can't control what others do and accept that.Like my kids,I have to accept the possibility they could be addicts and continue living the way they are for the rest of my life.I don't like that,and I am not okay with it,but I have no choice but to accept that reality/possibility.There's nothing I can do to change them,setting goals for them wouldn't work,so all I can do is work on myself and my own goals.



rdw said:


> I've been thinking about goal setting for awhile. I think my number one goal for 2016 is to look after myself better - physically, mentally and emotionally. I have not been kind to myself over the past few years so it is time to change that.



Me too.I have been doing much better at looking after myself but it's definitely something I need to keep working on.


----------

